# Portuguese Cars



## ithurbon

Hi,
We are moving to Algarve in September and are driving from UK in UK registered car. We will be using it for the first few months before buying a Portuguese registered car. One thought that occurred to us was that we could swap/buy a car from an expat who was planning on returning to UK later this year. So if you are returning and wish to sell you car please reply.
Cheers,
Ian


----------



## mrforja

Hi Ian and welcome to the Portugal Expat Forum hope your car plan works for you


----------



## nandnjudge2

What is the make of the car, milage etc


----------



## ithurbon

nandnjudge2 said:


> What is the make of the car, milage etc


Our car is a citroen picasso 2001 with about 88000 miles.


----------



## brian180254

*re-car swap*



ithurbon said:


> Our car is a citroen picasso 2001 with about 88000 miles.


hi ian that cars due for a cam belt change at 1000 miles or they normally just snapp


----------



## ithurbon

brian180254 said:


> hi ian that cars due for a cam belt change at 1000 miles or they normally just snapp


Cam belt was done at 70k


----------



## csousa

Hi!

You should pay attention to the Portuguese law regarding cars.
If you're living in Portugal, you have to have a Portuguese car.
I know of people that had problems with is.


----------



## omostra06

csousa said:


> Hi!
> 
> You should pay attention to the Portuguese law regarding cars.
> If you're living in Portugal, you have to have a Portuguese car.
> I know of people that had problems with is.


Just a note on this. You are allowed to keep your UK registered car for six months while living in Portugal, before having to either matriculate it onto Portuguese plates or remove it from the country.

Many people do use their UK cars when they first move here as this gives them time to settle in, before making a decision as to whether to purchase a Portuguese car or start the matriculation process.


----------



## silvers

And the time you have to matriculate begins the moment you claim residency.


----------



## canoeman

silvers said:


> And the time you have to matriculate begins the moment you claim residency.


No sorry it doesn't. It begins from the date the UK Consulate state you left UK, which could be different to the date you registered Residency.
You have 6 months from the Consulate date to start the matriculation process.


----------



## silvers

And how would the UK consulate be aware of when you left the UK?


----------



## canoeman

Because one of the papers you require to matriculate your vehicle is a statement from the Consulate stating when you left UK.


----------



## silvers

And again, how would they know when you left the UK?


----------



## canoeman

silvers said:


> And again, how would they know when you left the UK?


Because you have to provide documentary proof to the Portuguese Customs and also the Consulate to get certificate.


Certificado oficial de residência emitido pela autoridade competente para o controlo de habitantes do país de proveniência no qual se ateste:

A inscrição no registo de habitantes;
As datas de início e de cancelamento da residência nesse país. 

in UK's case it's only the consulate that can provide this certificate.


----------



## silvers

Ah I see, when you apply for residency you have to have a certificate from the UK consulate declaring you have left the UK.


----------



## canoeman

silvers said:


> Ah I see, when you apply for residency you have to have a certificate from the UK consulate declaring you have left the UK.


No, this consulate certificate is nothing to do with Residency and is not a requirement when you do register your Residency here. 

But it is 1 of the items of paperwork required when you matriculate a vehicle.

To get the necessary certificate you must first register Residency here, as that registration is required for certificate. 

It just a matter of being aware of paperwork required and doing things in the correct order and timescale.


----------



## TAO22

I am also reading this thread with interest as I also am looking to matriculate my vehicle shortly. However, someone advised me that you have to have been the owner of your UK vehicle for one year or more...which is a problem for me if so as I purchased it before leaving for Portugal last November. Does anyone know if this is true?


----------



## canoeman

TAO22 said:


> I am also reading this thread with interest as I also am looking to matriculate my vehicle shortly. However, someone advised me that you have to have been the owner of your UK vehicle for one year or more...which is a problem for me if so as I purchased it before leaving for Portugal last November. Does anyone know if this is true?


Yes it is, you must have owned vehicle for at least 12 months in UK, prove tax was paid if applicable, prove UK residence for 12 months prior to moving, held a UK Driving License for 12 months, apart from required vehicle documents. Also the 6 month limit is probably up as well

If you cannot fulfill criteria Customs will not Matriculate vehicle.

Also you can no longer bring it in as a personal import and pay tax, because that process must have been started within 10 days of import, without incurring a fine on top.


----------



## ithurbon

canoeman said:


> If you cannot fulfill criteria Customs will not Matriculate vehicle.


...and if they won't matriculate, what then?


----------



## ithurbon

How accurate/ up to date is this article , pureportugal dot info/vehicle-importation, as it says you only need to own thar car for 6 months in your original country.


----------



## ithurbon

The correct link is http://www.pureportugal.info/vehicle-importation


----------



## canoeman

ithurbon said:


> The correct link is Vehicle Importation – Pure Portugal Information


Unlike PurePortugal but the information is so laden with errors, that it should really NOT be followed.
If Customs won't Matriculate your car then it has to be removed from Portugal within a specified time, otherwise you could face fines or confiscation.

Two links that have correct information
Portuguese Customs Google translates ok. Follow each FAQ

Site da DGAIEC - Descrição Isenção na tansferência de residência

and UK Embassy site

Importing cars


----------



## paulrees

ithurbon said:


> Hi,
> We are moving to Algarve in September and are driving from UK in UK registered car. We will be using it for the first few months before buying a Portuguese registered car. One thought that occurred to us was that we could swap/buy a car from an expat who was planning on returning to UK later this year. So if you are returning and wish to sell you car please reply.
> Cheers,
> Ian


Hi Ian 

Good idea. No real point in matriculating a RHD vehicle in Portugal as they are always difficult to sell. 

Put a classified ad in the vehicles section of algarvedailynews dot com (sorry I am unable to send the correct web address because this so called open and inclusive site won't let me, but you get the gist)
Paul


----------

